# What do we want?



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 17, 2004)

Equality - that's what.
Have you noticed that everyone who has posted over 1,000 has got a personalised tag over their avatar?
Except jonmikal, Jeff Canes, mygrain, Nytmair, Ferny (any minute) and myself (correct me if there are others). We are just 'Proud Members'.
I've dropped enough hints but nothing has happened.
I suspect that the reason is probably that the Mods are stuck for ideas.
So I thought it would be fun if you could all make your suggestions as to what would be suitable personalised tags for us 'Members'.
This would give the Gods of Mount Olympus (Nikon, Canon, etc....) something to choose from. And then just maybe....



And before you even think of it, Corry, Fastest Spammer in the West would NOT be suitable for me!  8)


----------



## Darfion (Dec 17, 2004)

Well you've gone and done it now my friend.  Chase is going to have a field day choosing one for you now.  You've been warned  [taps nose]


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 17, 2004)

I know a guy on another forum who has over 39,000 posts!! Yeah, real loser...

And to answr the question of the thread... "We want the world, and we want it nooowwww..."


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 17, 2004)

To hell with Equality, I want is a Leica M3 or M4 with lenses


----------



## Nytmair (Dec 17, 2004)

haha, hell yeah Hertz... :cheer: :LOL:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 17, 2004)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> To hell with Equality, I want is a Leica M3 or M4 with lenses



:shock: You mean we can choose a present instead? I didn't see THAT in the brochure....


----------



## Nytmair (Dec 17, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Jeff Canes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well in that case... screw the title... HAND OVER THE CAMERA!!!


----------



## Artemis (Dec 17, 2004)

"Whats a camera?"


----------



## mygrain (Dec 17, 2004)

Maybe it's gonna be a Xmas gift from the mods 

Err...although i've seen some folks below 1000 post with unique sutitles. Not that I'm complainin or anything.  

I only want one when it is time for me to have one. :lmao:


----------



## Chase (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm sorry, I can't hear you. Maybe if you click the Pay Pal button down at the bottom of the page....


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 17, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, I can't hear you. Maybe if you click the Pay Pal button down at the bottom of the page....



Curse you. You drive a hard bargain.....


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 17, 2004)

the first rule of TPF is :

you do not talk about titles...


the second rule of TPF is:

YOU DO NOT TALK ABOUT TITLES



 :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted: 


MD


----------



## Chase (Dec 17, 2004)

Did I mention that I charge by the letter?


----------



## Alison (Dec 17, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> Did I mention that I charge by the letter?



You must have made quite a profit on your own title then  8)


----------



## Chase (Dec 17, 2004)

Yeah, you wouldn't _believe_ how much I charged myself!


----------



## Alison (Dec 17, 2004)

I had to take out a loan for mine, so I might believe you


----------



## Nytmair (Dec 17, 2004)

Umm... I'd like to buy a vowel


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 17, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> Yeah, you wouldn't _believe_ how much I charged myself!



Oh yes we would!   

You can go on holiday now


----------



## Chase (Dec 17, 2004)

OooOOOOO those cost extra!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 17, 2004)

One of these days I'll steal your batteries


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 17, 2004)

wow...look what happens when ya start talking about titles!!!!!


thats so unfortunate.... :twisted:


----------



## Darfion (Dec 17, 2004)

Well.  I did warn you [folds arms]


----------



## Nytmair (Dec 17, 2004)

it wasn't my idea!!!!!! i just wanted my free camera


----------



## Alison (Dec 17, 2004)

hehehehe....put Matt and I together and we can be dangerous  :twisted:


----------



## Chase (Dec 17, 2004)

Gotta love my mods and admins! :lmao:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 17, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> Gotta love my mods and admins! :lmao:



No we haven't! And the title still stands - only now it's not Proud Members. Any day now will come the revolution and guess who will be first up against the wall?  :twisted:


(And I get treated like this after being coerced into parting with some cash. It's all a scam I tells ya...)


----------



## Chase (Dec 17, 2004)

Hmmm...upon further consideration, I believe I may have to alter my stance regarding the cruel punishment my mods and admins have dished out to you!


----------



## Alison (Dec 17, 2004)

Traitor :twisted:


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 17, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> Hmmm...upon further consideration, I believe I may have to alter my stance regarding the cruel punishment my mods and admins have dished out to you!





walk the plank chase...walk the plank....


----------



## Chase (Dec 17, 2004)

Walking isn't the tough part, its getting the entry right following the 3 and one half somersault in tuck position!


----------



## ferny (Dec 17, 2004)

I can't afford a title. So what if I cook you dinner and we snuggle afterwards?


----------



## mygrain (Dec 17, 2004)

AWWW MAN!!!  Now i feel like a lesser proud member. ah oh well i'm always the last anyway. sniff.  :cry:  

Why does it hate me so...WHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mygrain (Dec 17, 2004)

ferny said:
			
		

> I can't afford a title. So what if I cook you dinner and we snuggle afterwards?



WHAT? we have to do stuff to get it...i thought just being cool was enough. Damn! you mean i wasted all my cool whip on my monitor fer nuthin?


----------



## Chase (Dec 17, 2004)

Why does that last statement sound like it deserves a nice "TMI!!!" response!


----------



## ferny (Dec 17, 2004)

What's TMI?


----------



## Chase (Dec 17, 2004)

Too
Much
Information!!!!


----------



## mygrain (Dec 17, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> Why does that last statement sound like it deserves a nice "TMI!!!" response!



Yes...way  too much information. But i thought it might show my love for the forum.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 17, 2004)

mygrain said:
			
		

> Chase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oooh! That sticky forum love....


----------



## Corry (Dec 17, 2004)

HAVEN'T YOU PEOPLE LEARNED?  DON'T ASK FOR A NEW TITLE!!!!!!!  If you just wait, you'll get one eventually.  If you ask, they will PUNISH!


----------



## Chase (Dec 17, 2004)

Should I change my title to "The Punisher"?


----------



## Corry (Dec 17, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> Should I change my title to "The Punisher"?



Is "The Punisher" kinda like "The Terminator"?  If so, everytime someone reads the title, they gotta do it in the Aaahnold voice!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 17, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Chase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it should be 'The Polisher' - that penguin looks like he's doin' more than typing  :mrgreen: 

And it all depends on how you do the asking, Corry (You missed the spamming of the century - I had one thread locked and four deleted inside three minutes  :LOL: )


----------



## Corry (Dec 17, 2004)

There's a locked thread in here? Where!?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 17, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> There's a locked thread in here? Where!?



It was deleted with the others - I was just being an *sshole because of what my headline was changed to (hope I didn't upset Alison too much...)


----------



## Chase (Dec 17, 2004)

Hmmm, did I miss something fun?!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 17, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> Hmmm, did I miss something fun?!



No - just something silly earlier. I had half a mind to see if I could spam threads faster than they could be deleted - retaliation on the mods. But then I thought....


----------



## PreludeX (Dec 17, 2004)

i want mine to say KEVIN KNIGHT YO!, and everyone feels the same way.. right??/


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 17, 2004)

PreludeX said:
			
		

> i want mine to say KEVIN KNIGHT YO!, and everyone feels the same way.. right??/



When you post 1,000 maybe - if you don't upset the mods. Look what they done to me  :LOL:


----------



## PreludeX (Dec 17, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> PreludeX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats too long  and then itll just make me spam.... spam like crazy... very crazy.. yeah... you suckers are in for it now!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 17, 2004)

PreludeX said:
			
		

> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, they coped with me and I think I hold the record  :sillysmi:


----------



## PreludeX (Dec 17, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> PreludeX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o, i might not beat the 1k in a month, but maybe ill go far out and do something really record breaking


----------



## Nytmair (Dec 17, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> HAVEN'T YOU PEOPLE LEARNED?  DON'T ASK FOR A NEW TITLE!!!!!!!  If you just wait, you'll get one eventually.  If you ask, they will PUNISH!



in THAT case.... i don't want a new title... see? i'm not asking for one!!!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 18, 2004)

Nytmair said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You never know - it could be fun. And I hear they only have one hit-man so it could take them years to get to you  :LOL:


----------



## Karalee (Dec 18, 2004)

Asking for new titles = Not a good idea :LOL:


----------



## PreludeX (Dec 18, 2004)

im gonna go on a strike ...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 18, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Asking for new titles = Not a good idea :LOL:



Someone just had to try it though  :roll:


----------



## Alison (Dec 18, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> And it all depends on how you do the asking, Corry (You missed the spamming of the century - I had one thread locked and four deleted inside three minutes  :LOL: )



We're quick round these parts


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 18, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do ya wanna see if I'm quicker?  :twisted: 



 :LOL:


----------



## Chase (Dec 18, 2004)

Please don't make me up the spam control to something like allowing only 1 post every 30 minutes!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 18, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> Please don't make me up the spam control to something like allowing only 1 post every 30 minutes!



You know the board has over 3000 members? Well 350 of them are me so I'll cope  :LOL:


----------



## Chase (Dec 18, 2004)

:shock:


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 18, 2004)

that's because we are a family  a great tpf family with Chase the God or... Chase the great Grandfather


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 18, 2004)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> that's because we are a family  a great tpf family with Chase the God or... Chase the great Grandfather



There might be snow on the penguin but I'm sure he'll give you a spankin' if you step out of line


----------



## mygrain (Dec 20, 2004)

mygrain got a new title...even though it's kind of sucky...he is still very happy!!! thanks Chase...your words really strike home bro...sniff


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 20, 2004)

Cough coughi did your new title cough cough...




md


----------



## mygrain (Dec 20, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> Cough coughi did your new title cough cough...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOLY CRAP...I"M SORRY MATT!!!!!!!!! MD KICKS HONG KONG FOOEY'S HAIRY BUTT!!!! THANKS BRO!!!!    I got my xmas present early!!! 8)

BTW the "sucky" was a joke. I kind of like it.


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 20, 2004)

haha, no problem bro! it was a collaborative mod/admin effort...we came together as a team, and im so proud of them...single tear...


 :twisted:    


md


----------



## Alison (Dec 20, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> haha, no problem bro! it was a collaborative mod/admin effort...we came together as a team, and im so proud of them...single tear...
> 
> 
> :twisted:
> ...



Yeah, we make a good title team, Matt


----------



## Alison (Dec 20, 2004)

mygrain said:
			
		

> mygrain got a new title...even though it's kind of sucky...he is still very happy!!! thanks Chase...your words really strike home bro...sniff



 :shock: Oh no! I'll never be able to pull Aub away from the computer now with so many of your dancing green guys all at once. He love this little gif


----------



## mygrain (Dec 20, 2004)

Has he never seen "invader zim"?


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 20, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sure do! now fix me a sammich!!!  


md


----------



## mygrain (Dec 20, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> haha, no problem bro! it was a collaborative mod/admin effort...we came together as a team, and im so proud of them...single tear...
> 
> 
> :twisted:
> ...



Thanks everyone for the thought...I do feel like a part of the family now...maybe the lower right side of the family but it feels good all the same!


----------



## ferny (Dec 20, 2004)

This "Proud Member of the 1,000 Posts Club!" title is starting to look better. I'll be the only one left soon. I'll be eunuch.


----------



## mygrain (Dec 20, 2004)

ferny said:
			
		

> This "Proud Member of the 1,000 Posts Club!" title is starting to look better. I'll be the only one left soon. I'll be eunuch.



Be careful what ya wish for...ya just might get it.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 20, 2004)

mygrain said:
			
		

> ferny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm wishin' but I'm not gettin'. And whose going to own up to MY title?  :mrgreen:


----------



## Chase (Dec 20, 2004)

I would never admit to having done such a thing...err wait, maybe I said too much!  

I do believe you deserve the option of requesting a title now though  even if I don't promise to go through with whatever the request may be


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 20, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> I would never admit to having done such a thing...err wait, maybe I said too much!
> 
> I do believe you deserve the option of requesting a title now though  even if I don't promise to go through with whatever the request may be



Thanks, oh wonderful one. But I'm cool. It kinda has meaning. Any thoughts on what I mentioned? Paypal an option? (but don't tell the others!)  :taped sh:


----------



## Chase (Dec 20, 2004)

If we're thinking of the same thing, consider it covered


----------



## Nytmair (Dec 20, 2004)

i want the title "I have poop on my shirt" or else I'm going to go on strike..... and by go on strike I mean post more than normal.


----------



## Corry (Dec 20, 2004)

Hmm....I could be wrong, but I'm guessing if you donate a little somethin' somethin' to that little PayPal donate button down below, you might get somewhere.


----------



## Nytmair (Dec 20, 2004)

i'm just a poor college student, remember?!?!?


----------



## mygrain (Dec 20, 2004)

These donations...where do they go?


----------



## Chase (Dec 20, 2004)

mygrain said:
			
		

> These donations...where do they go?



To Pay Pal!   8)


----------



## Alison (Dec 20, 2004)

That's funny, Chase sure does post a lot more when it's talk about money


----------



## mygrain (Dec 20, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> mygrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :shock:  Those greedy b@stards!!! I give them so much of my turnips to them as it is and now they want more from me!!!!!!!!!   
DAMN INTERNET ELVES!!! WAIT TIL I SEE YOU IN THE STREETS!!! I'M GONNA GET SCOTT'S STUFF BACK IF IT USES ALL OF MY EXTRA MEN!!!! :shock:   :evil:


----------



## Chase (Dec 20, 2004)

Ok, that's it, I'm shutting this place down!!!


----------



## Alison (Dec 20, 2004)

Okay then, nice knowing you all. Will the store remain? I haven't purchased my calendar yet


----------



## mygrain (Dec 20, 2004)

wait one last post....MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Dec 20, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> Yeah, you wouldn't _believe_ how much I charged myself!



I would have ran a credit check on myself to make sure I could pay...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 20, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Hmm....I could be wrong, but I'm guessing if you donate a little somethin' somethin' to that little PayPal donate button down below, you might get somewhere.



Perhaps if we were talking about the same thing. But we're not, so there... :LOL:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 20, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> If we're thinking of the same thing, consider it covered



Santa is sure to leave a lot extra in your stocking - but maybe not until after Christmas  :sillysmi:


----------



## Corry (Dec 20, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was talkin to Nytmair!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 20, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooh! Please yourself  :Joker:


----------



## mygrain (Dec 20, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Ooh! Please yourself  :Joker:



 :shock:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 20, 2004)

mygrain said:
			
		

> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now. Now. Just because I'm wearing a Dutch cap......


----------



## Corry (Dec 20, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Ooh! Please yourself  :Joker:





Gladly...er...um..I mean..uh...


*blushes and runs out of thread*


----------



## Nytmair (Dec 21, 2004)

haha


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 22, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Chase said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Santa came early (just excited I guess) so Merry Christmas, Chase. It's covered now!  :sillysmi: 



(....about these photos)


----------



## Chase (Dec 22, 2004)

Photos?  What photos?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 22, 2004)

Chase said:
			
		

> Photos?  What photos?



Maybe I should ask for a refund but I know what the answer will be  :LOL:


----------



## aggiezach (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm still standing here without a title... 

What does a guy have to do to get a title around here... 

I've posted over 1000 posts (although most of them were useless, I'm still contributing to society) 
I've acutally clicked the pay pal button....

But I've come to accept my non-unique title as a reminder of the simpler, more generic things in life. I've come to terms that I will always be a "Proud Member..." and that is ok with me! So here's to you, Mr. title giver, for making me appreciate the smaller things in life! This Bud's for you!


Zach 





sorry for the horrible bud light commercial rip off... Also I really don't care if I get a title or not... I just like making people think that


----------



## Chase (Dec 23, 2004)

Which list is that?


----------



## aggiezach (Dec 23, 2004)

sorry I edited it after you replied....

I don't know which list you are referring to....


----------



## Chase (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## Chase (Dec 23, 2004)

How about _that_ for a new title? 

Congrats, man! :thumbsup:


----------



## hobbes28 (Dec 23, 2004)

Congrats Zach!!  Seems to be a good day for you.


----------



## Alison (Dec 23, 2004)

Aw man, he gets a double title :cry:

Just kidding Zach! Wonderful to have you aboard!


----------



## aggiezach (Dec 23, 2004)

&lt;-- This is me right now!!!


THANKS SO MUCH!!!!!!! You guys rock my face off!



Zach


----------



## Nikon Fan (Dec 23, 2004)

In your own words Zach, "Congrats Yo"   :thumbsup:


----------



## aggiezach (Dec 23, 2004)

The "Yo Fever" Will catch on! 



Thanks everyone!


Zach


----------



## ferny (Dec 24, 2004)

My god! What did he have to do to get that?!?!

On second thoughts, don't tell me. I just noticed his limp. 


Congrats Zach.


----------



## hobbes28 (Dec 24, 2004)

ferny said:
			
		

> My god! What did he have to do to get that?!?!
> 
> On second thoughts, don't tell me. I just noticed his limp.
> 
> ...



You know we can't tell you that, but it involved a whip, some baloons, a few sheep, and a baseball bat. :shock:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 24, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> ferny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought that practise had been banned because of the fire hazard


----------



## ferny (Dec 24, 2004)

They built a door so you can escape down the back passage. Can't you see the green "fire" light?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 24, 2004)

ferny said:
			
		

> They built a door so you can escape down the back passage. Can't you see the green "fire" light?



 :shock: keep out of my back passage!


----------



## ferny (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm the gas man. I'm here to check your pipe work. I tried round the front but there was no answer so I've come round the back. Look, here's my identity card. You can call the number at the bottom for confirmation. Now, if you'd just open up for me I won't be two ticks.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 24, 2004)

ferny said:
			
		

> I'm the gas man. I'm here to check your pipe work. I tried round the front but there was no answer so I've come round the back. Look, here's my identity card. You can call the number at the bottom for confirmation. Now, if you'd just open up for me I won't be two ticks.



My bottom doesn't have a number - and if you've got gas then I'm not letting you in! I would prefer my pipes tartan but I can hear this funny ticking. Oh, and wipe tour feet please


----------



## aggiezach (Dec 24, 2004)

:lmao: Let me tell you Hertz... it went a bit like that!



Zach


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 24, 2004)

:shock:


----------

